# Plumbing a heater in a bobcat



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a 751 bobcat , 4 cyl Kubota , am soon to be trying to plumb in a heater , anybody done this ? i havent figured out where to plumb it in on the engine


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

is a 751 water cooled?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

4 cyl kubota water cooled


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hopefully there's a bypass hose from the head to the water pump.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

The fun of the 751s they were water cooled so no heat


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Is there an oil cooler? My 843 had coolant lines running through the filter housing.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

No for some reason only on the 751 they used a water cooled motor. Therefore you can't put a heater in it


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

look on the water pump for a plug or a nipple. then look on the intake or head for another one.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim15;1261626 said:


> No for some reason only on the 751 they used a water cooled motor. Therefore you can't put a heater in it


I must be missing something......because it is water cooled you can't put a heater in it? I have plumbed in many heaters into skidsteers, and they all were water cooled


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1262576 said:


> I must be missing something......because it is water cooled you can't put a heater in it? I have plumbed in many heaters into skidsteers, and they all were water cooled


I agree. Isn't water cooled an alias for liquid cooled normal diesel engine? I can understand it wouldn't work if it was an air cooled gas engine.


----------

